# Supply Donations



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

I feel strongly that no one should get any pet without having the funds to provide the right home, food and care for it. But we all see a number of circumstances on these forums where someone is stuck with an established fish (or maybe a random gift they can't bear to give up) and can't afford to get some piece of equipment or medication.

I am wondering if there is any interest in setting up a way that users could donate these supplies to each other. I envision something like an Amazon wish list, which let's people hide their addresses but send needed supplies to each other if they are willing. 

Is this something many users are interested in? It requires a certain amount of charity. And if so, any thoughts about how to do it?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It's actually a good idea...
I've already done this for other members. I sent some conditioner and food that come with kits I've bought and never used.
Have some laying around still...


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey if anyone was interested in some betta food mine dont like.. I would donate it. The pellets were a bit too big for my men and they love their new pellets.. and i have hardly used flake food from my first betta and second betta that died in 1.5 and 4.5 days respectively. I also have baby shrimp.. my guys dont seem to like them..sigh And two tetra heaters and one of the flat ones that did not meet my needs. I would prolly only have to charge shipping.... Im a poor college student myself


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

or even trading haha


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I think that's such a great idea - was thinking of same when I read a thread last night from a college kid who couldn't afford a heater right now. I've also got some pellet food that's too big for my little betta's mouth, and actually some black gravel I can donate, too...How can we organize this effort?


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha the college student who couldn't afford the heater was prolly me..been posting it lately


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

its too bad we cant get another chatroom on here for this. The craigslist of betta supplies? We post wat we got, then we tell the person our amazon name and correspond a time for them to grab it for like a penny or something?


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

it sounds like a really good idea. food, tanks, decoration....


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That would be a great idea. Honestly, right now if something like my heater blew, I KNOW I wouldn't be able to replace it at the moment, so it would be really helpful if there was some "charity" set-up on here.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i adore this idea. many times, we're stuck with no way of getting something we need(like, in my case, Remy may need meds, but i've no way of getting to the pet store to get the meds). i actually know someone right now, who could use spare tanks, but can't afford them atm.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think its a good idea! (course, I'm poor and am living at my aunts mercy)
I'm in a need of a heater for my little tank, hopefully I can get one this week, I just need to wait for the auction to go off.
I'm a charity type person, I love any kind of charity, provided its good. And a betta care charity is adoreable to me!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have quite a bit of plastic plants and a cave that I do not use, and 1 1/2 bottles of Betta flakes and a almost full bottle of Wardley Betta pellets. And a filter I had for my 15 gallon that I do not need. I also have a bubbler motor and some salt water tank salt (I used to have a brackish water tank. 

I also have the 15 gal (tall) tank that the 15 gal filter goes to, the light does not work but other than that it is a good tank. I do not want it and have been trying to find someone to give it to.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

This only has 50% to do with this topic, but after browsing the forums and reading the stickies, I now want to get a bigger aquarium for Valentino, I'm starting to feel bad for having him in a 1.5 gallon.
Saving time!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

What kind of tank is it? Is it that one from Walmart with the bubbler filter? Tetra I think.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> I have quite a bit of plastic plants and a cave that I do not use, and 1 1/2 bottles of Betta flakes and a almost full bottle of Wardley Betta pellets. And a filter I had for my 15 gallon that I do not need. I also have a bubbler motor and some salt water tank salt (I used to have a brackish water tank.
> 
> I also have the 15 gal (tall) tank that the 15 gal filter goes to, the light does not work but other than that it is a good tank. I do not want it and have been trying to find someone to give it to.


oooo 15gal.....I could use that....>.>

Got any pics of it?


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, it is. It was a Christmas gift from my mom, so I could keep my previous betta in something that wasn't a bowl (hate bowls, but I have one, juuuuust incase something happens)

My "aquarium" looks like this, http://www.bestpetsuppliesguide.com...wonders-cube-aquarium-kit-1.5-galon-black.jpg

I'm experienced with 10 gals and 15/20 gals, but after the move I had to give them up.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Like I said, the light does not work. But I just had one of those clip on desk lamps on it and it was fine. It is a older eclipse model.
















And here is a photo of all the plants and cave that I do not want.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Yeah, it is. It was a Christmas gift from my mom, so I could keep my previous betta in something that wasn't a bowl (hate bowls, but I have one, juuuuust incase something happens)
> 
> My "aquarium" looks like this, http://www.bestpetsuppliesguide.com...wonders-cube-aquarium-kit-1.5-galon-black.jpg
> 
> I'm experienced with 10 gals and 15/20 gals, but after the move I had to give them up.


 I ask because I actually like those 1.5 gal tanks and would be willing to trade a 5 gal I have (one of those Tetra Walmart brands too).
...I wonder how hard it is to ship tanks...


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> I ask because I actually like those 1.5 gal tanks and would be willing to trade a 5 gal I have (one of those Tetra Walmart brands too).
> ...I wonder how hard it is to ship tanks...


Ooh, interesting. (mom probably wouldn't let me do it, lol)

I'd imagine certain tanks are expensive while some aren't.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

UPS has a 'if it fits, it ships' rate. I wonder if it includes fish tanks.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Possible, I don't see why not.
Its just a big....fragile....box-like...thing made of glass.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

I wonder if we could make a forum section for Donations and Trades, or something. You'd still have to give your address to someone, so it's not the most secure, but most of the websites I've seen are strictly for trade, and sometimes you just want to give someone something!

We could set up a system for advertising city, state, what you have or want, and PMing when you accept someone's offer? Would this work?

Mods?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> Like I said, the light does not work. But I just had one of those clip on desk lamps on it and it was fine. It is a older eclipse model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I have that same tank, but its a 30gal for my Oranda Goldfishes! Mine is also an older model and I got it pretty much for free, just traded some of my art work to get the thing. LOL

Let me know how much shipping would be on something like that and I would not mind the fake plants.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

We have something like this on a computer forum I am a member of. We trade parts and other nonsense all the time. There is a community thermal paste that floats around from person to person as well as memory etc. It works, just have to get people to participate. Take pics of what items / spares you have or whatever and post them in a sticky with forum name then contact via PM. Mark it off as it works its way around. You could have loaner emergency heaters floating around for example if someone needs one till payday. It works, it just has to be implemented correctly. People who abuse the system or are 'leeches' get called out pretty fast and end up on a ban list.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Also, I need at least a 20 gallon tank for my Goldfish, and I can never find one cheap enough on Craigslist. A 15 gallon one would be fine for now. If anyone has any extra tanks that size lying around that they want to get rid of, let me know!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> Also, I need at least a 20 gallon tank for my Goldfish, and I can never find one cheap enough on Craigslist. A 15 gallon one would be fine for now. If anyone has any extra tanks that size lying around that they want to get rid of, let me know!


Hey! If you would rather have her 15gal, by all means! I would not be able to use it right away anyway and I would love to see your goldfish happy in something a bit bigger ^_^

I am waiting for a 55-75-90 gal to pop up in CLst for a price I can afford anyway. Would have to come with a stand too.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, I would LOVE that 15 gallon. Poor Betsy has been having health problems lately, and I'm convinced it's because of how overloaded the tank is with all of her waste.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> Yes, I would LOVE that 15 gallon. Poor Betsy has been having health problems lately, and I'm convinced it's because of how overloaded the tank is with all of her waste.


That could be. My one oranda was in a 10 gal till I could get the bigger one. He would just mope around and push my pleco over. He is now in the 30 and was more lively, but still stressed. So I got him a oranda buddy of the same size and he is so happy. They follow each other around all day, its so cute. Goldfish are social and like other goldfish. Having a buddy can make a big change ^_^ Just gotta make sure you have a filter to handle it all. IF you get that tank, the hood should be a bio wheel filter. So far, mine is doing an awesome job at keeping the tank clean and waste down!


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

If you find anything on the Orlando craigslist I can always facilitate from this end. Don't know what shipping would cost though. Plus I would need to figure out how to pack it so that it is not being thrown across the warehouse when shipping. You know how those shipping gorillas handle things.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

So, Aluyasha, I would be VERY interested in that tank and some plastic plants for my Goldie. She is growing like a weed, and needs another tank BADLY. If you think you could send me them, PM me, please? =)


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

It's a good idea,any unused/unwanted items can be passed on to needy betta owners.People will abuse it,but it will help a lot of owners/Bettas.
I have a few pieces of tank deco that I have gained via my tank buying on E-bay that I'll never use.I was going to E-bay them but I don't think they will sell,so I'll take some pics and offer them to any U.K. forum members.

Tomsk


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The only issue with this is people who can't afford heaters or decorations probably can't afford to pay shipping. Is shipping going to be included by the seller? I have plenty of stuff to give away but I'm not footing the bill for shipping.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmmm, I'd be willing to start up a "Betta care package" service run on donations. Owners can donate money and items directly to one person, who can in turn use that money to pay shipping of little "care kits". I don't have enough start-up funds, and I'm moving soon, but after my move I may start something like that up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't post names and addresses on the open forum. If you want something someone has to donate you can pm the person.. Example:I have a 25 watt heater and some decorations. If you are interested, pm me. Something like that.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

That's sort of what I thought it could be. You can post a WANT or HAVE message in the forum and people can PM you with an offer. Or make offers publicly and once you agree to one you PM from then on for details so no one posts personal info publicly.

And Lordsameth I love the care package idea too though it sounds hard to implement. It would be great!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

This is such a great idea.:-D


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been looking for this thread...
I don't have any decorations or big supplies but I have 1 or 2 sample packets of Aquasafe conditioner that came with my tanks and I don't mind sticking it in an envelope at my expense for people who REALLY need it. 
PM me if that's you!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> I've been looking for this thread...
> I don't have any decorations or big supplies but I have 1 or 2 sample packets of Aquasafe conditioner that came with my tanks and I don't mind sticking it in an envelope at my expense for people who REALLY need it.
> PM me if that's you!


 I have two of those packets also, and I do not need mine either.
I know a few people on here that do not have stuff to add to their tap. I would not mind sending mine out either.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I like this thread. After all, I volunteered to save a beautiful Betta of my dreams (copper dragon!) that is used to 10+ gallons and gets super stressed out during water changes that I *ehem* can't afford a tank for... I'm going to see if anyone else gets tanks in! This thread will be awesome for people with parents who hate their kids buying fish stuff.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd like to make a suggestion that the admins and staff consider adding another section to the forum to act as a trading post. That way people could buy sell and offer things for free. It would be a great place for breeders to post fish for sale and adoptions too. It would be much easier to keep thinggs straight instead of everyone posting in one thread.

JMO. I dunno if tthe mods want another thing to have to moderate LOL

I would also suggerst that if this is done that there be a minimum post limit on people who can buy or sell to discourage people from joining Just to get stuff


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I would also suggerst that if this is done that there be a minimum post limit on people who can buy or sell to discourage people from joining Just to get stuff


I understand how it would be necessary in the sale/buy part as it would prevent scams but...
I would hate to see someone who just joined and wants to learn how to properly care for their betta putting their fish in chlorinated water for weeks until they get the right amount of posts when I have the stuff available right now and can improve the quality of life of the fish in just a couple of days. 
What I would suggest is the limit of items you can request... 1 or 2 per month? That way nobody abuses the generosity of the members by getting an entire setup for free.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd get involved as there are fish supplies I no longer use that are collecting dust. Like this Hydor mini heating pad I purchased for my 5 gallon only to buy a regular heater a couple days later.

This pad was only used for 2 days so basically like new condition. I'd give it away for free to someone in need.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Soon I might have an unused 5 gallon that I would be willing to give to someone aswell.
And if people want, I might be able to throw in a few furry animal supplies too.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

x-X sorry for reviving a thread from the Depths of Beyond Page Three, but Better Betta Rescue, a wonderful betta rescue located in TN, needs some tanks. D: they get in LOTS of bettas from people who don't want them anymore, and they also rescue bettas from Walmart and pet stores(actual rescues. they RARELY buy them). so, if you have any unwanted tanks, and live around TN, please think about donating them to them. :3 they also could use plants, heaters, and anything else a betta needs to be happy!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Ooo, a real Betta rescue! I wish there was one here.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, they're amazing people! <3


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

a real Betta rescue... that's amazing. I'm glad they're finally being treated on the level of dogs and other pets somewhat (=


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

x3 it's not like the SPCA or anything. it's run by a lady and her daughter, if i'm not mistaking. they need donations and supplies to keep everything running.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> x3 it's not like the SPCA or anything. it's run by a lady and her daughter, if i'm not mistaking. they need donations and supplies to keep everything running.


Yes they do. They almost lost the rescue once. I really hope they can stick with it.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I will keep them in mind everytime I have any unused things, or if I find something on sale that I do not actually need myself.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thank you. :3 i know they appreciate anything you can give.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Honestly, donating supplies to BBR seems like a way better cause than donating to people who forgot to do their homework before they brought a fish home. Need a tank? On a budget? Skip McDonalds for a week and check craigslist! As a student I live off $1000 a month (rent, heat, hydro, food, essentials, spending money and fish stuff). I don't know how much that is in America but with the cost of living in Vancouver it sure isn't a lot... I'm still surprised at my ability to come up with lots of extra money just by coupon-clipping, forgoing fast food, and all the rest!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a load of plastic plants I'd be willing to donate but like I mentioned earlier.. unfortunately I can't afford to pay shipping for a donation. I also have a couple filters and some LED lights.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I just found an unopened package of hikari bio-gold pellets. They're not the best food but I don't think they're super awful.

So if you want them send me a PM with your address and I'll put it in an envelope and drop it in the mail. I don't want them but I'd hate to throw them out.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

I've heard good things about Hikari Bio-Gold, in fact I was going to make it the next food i bought. What don't you like about it? What's better?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I heard that they changed their formula so it doesn't have fish as it's first ingredient.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

kelly528 said:


> Honestly, donating supplies to BBR seems like a way better cause than donating to people who forgot to do their homework before they brought a fish home. Need a tank? On a budget? Skip McDonalds for a week and check craigslist! As a student I live off $1000 a month (rent, heat, hydro, food, essentials, spending money and fish stuff). I don't know how much that is in America but with the cost of living in Vancouver it sure isn't a lot... I'm still surprised at my ability to come up with lots of extra money just by coupon-clipping, forgoing fast food, and all the rest!


Vouch this, I'm from the Vancouver too... 3rd most expensive city in the world to live in actually :shock:


----------

